# UK Team Shirts



## CharlieCooper (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello,

As you will be able to see in the photos below, team UK t-shirts exist. I sorted these out in time for the World Championships because our country didn't seem to have any. Since then a lot of people have been asking where they came from and how to acquire one. If you would like to have one of these with your name on the back I will be getting some more made in time for Bristol Spring 2010 (or if you are unable to attend I can post you one for an extra £1.50). The price is to be confirmed but should be approximately £8. If you would like one, please express your interest below or send me a PM including your competitors name and desired size. Once the price has been confirmed you can pay me and I will ensure your t-shirt is made in time for the competition.

Team UK at World Championships (excuse the bizarre pose, I'm not sure what came over us)







Front






Back






Other backs


----------



## Escher (Jan 18, 2010)

Oh, yes please 
Medium and Rowan Kinneavy (although I'd hope you'd know that by now)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

Escher said:


> Oh, yes please
> Medium and Rowan Kinneavy (although I'd hope you'd know that by now)



Yes, I am fully familiar with your physique.


----------



## Muesli (Jan 18, 2010)

Large and Martin Smith pleeeeeeeeeeeese.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 18, 2010)

EDITZ: Thom Barlow - probably large.


----------



## BoxxyBabee (Jan 18, 2010)

Nuh uh, my name is Boxxy!♪♫


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 18, 2010)

Medium? and Simon Crawford obviously, please


----------



## joey (Jan 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Team UK at World Championships (excuse the bizarre pose, I'm not sure what came over us)



And the random pole in the back


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 18, 2010)

Daniel Sheppard
I'm probably be about the same size as Rowan and Simon so maybe medium. Although I took a large at the UK Open and that fits me great, so maybe large. Sorry for being difficult. Any idea whether these work out at the same size as the UK Open ones?


----------



## Carrot (Jan 18, 2010)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Team UK at World Championships (excuse the bizarre pose, I'm not sure what came over us)
> ...



He is not random O___O he is AWESOME at pyraminx OH  (it's Owidiusz =D) there is a clip on youtube where me, bruno, Tomasz, Yohei and Owidiusz is racing... and Owidiusz win =D


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> Daniel Sheppard
> I'm probably be about the same size as Rowan and Simon so maybe medium. Although I took a large at the UK Open and that fits me great, so maybe large. Sorry for being difficult. Any idea whether these work out at the same size as the UK Open ones?



I would suspect that they would be completely different in sizing unless I specifically get the same shirt brand, which I can do. I will tell you the dimensions when I know. I guess if in doubt, get a large


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 18, 2010)

I want one, but I'll let you know when I've got ££££££££ ¬_¬


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 18, 2010)

Medium,
Dan Mucklow


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

To clarify, I'll wait another week or so then get them printed. I won't be able to just run another one or two through after that, so I'll need to do them all at once. At the moment I have:

Rowan Kinneavy - M
Martin Smith - L
Simon Crawford - M
Daniel Sheppard - M/L
Dan Mucklow - M
Chris Ness - M

Tomarse - you'll need to let me know soon 

04mucklowd - Daniel Mucklow is your competitor name, right? Or is it just Dan? Also, don't pay yet, I haven't confirmed the price!


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jan 18, 2010)

Maarten Smit - M

Oh, and make it say TEAM NL kthxbai


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 18, 2010)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> Maarten Smit - M
> 
> Oh, and make it say TEAM NL kthxbai



Even though it has a UK flag on?  sure... if you want.. it's only fair. I have a dutch one!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jan 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> To clarify, I'll wait another week or so then get them printed. I won't be able to just run another one or two through after that, so I'll need to do them all at once. At the moment I have:
> 
> Rowan Kinneavy - M
> Martin Smith - L
> ...




Oh yes It's Daniel Mucklow


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't want to sound like a party pooper, but I washed mine once and it came out completely screwed (the fabric is fine but the printed part is poo). I wash my WC t-shirt once a week, and it's as good as new. 
I love the idea of having a UK shirt, but isn't there any other way of making it, i.e., better quality?


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2010)

Charlie Cooper is a pooper:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...ntId=&regionId=&pattern=p+ooper&search=Search


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 19, 2010)

Jason said:


> I don't want to sound like a party pooper, but I washed mine once and it came out completely screwed (the fabric is fine but the printed part is poo). I wash my WC t-shirt once a week, and it's as good as new.
> I love the idea of having a UK shirt, but isn't there any other way of making it, i.e., better quality?



You washed yours once and it came out screwed? There must be something interesting about how you wash your clothes, too warm perhaps?

Mine is fine, and it's washed at least once a week. Same goes for Breandan's.

In any case I am using a different printer for this, which is why I am unsure of the price.


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2010)

I use hydrochloric acid and a pressure cooker. 
Can't we have a hardcore japanese style shirt?
Anyway, I'd be up for buying another one (if you reckon it'll be better).


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2010)

Jason said:


> I use hydrochloric acid and a pressure cooker.


wat


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2010)

joey said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > I use hydrochloric acid and a pressure cooker.
> ...



Why? How do you wash your clothes?


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2010)

I wash my clothes with a mild detergent, and at a low temperature. It keeps them clean and does minimal damage to the environment.


----------



## Jason (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh yeah, come to think of it, so do I. I must have got confused with something else


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 19, 2010)

James Dean Ludlow - Size large I guess. I can squeeze into a medium for maximum gun show if you like though.


----------



## Brettludlow (Jan 19, 2010)

Brett Ludlow
Large  I'm a growing lad you see  haha


----------



## Escher (Jan 19, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> James Dean Ludlow - Size large I guess. I can squeeze into a medium for maximum gun show if you like though.



Hahaha, please do, and before every solve in Bristol you have to kiss your guns.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 19, 2010)

Escher said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > James Dean Ludlow - Size large I guess. I can squeeze into a medium for maximum gun show if you like though.
> ...



Oki doki. As with the others I'll get back to you!


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2010)

You might have to make the font smaller for James Dean Ludlow


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 19, 2010)

So the score with the t-shirts is that I have a solution that will yield similar results to before. If you don't wash your clothes carefully, then the plastic will crack, that is just the nature of cheaper t-shirt printing. They are somewhat fragile, so I would recommend a low temperature wash and gentle cycle in the washing machine. Even better, hand wash.

The alternatives are for me to try a more expensive type of t-shirt printing (which could well give the same result and require similar care) which will cost probably £4-5 more each. The final option is embroidery. This is the most expensive of the options and would probably cost £20 each. This will however withstand washing and would probably come on a polo shirt as opposed to a regular t-shirt. 

Let me know your thoughts and "vote" on whatever you prefer.


----------



## Escher (Jan 19, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> So the score with the t-shirts is that I have a solution that will yield similar results to before. If you don't wash your clothes carefully, then the plastic will crack, that is just the nature of cheaper t-shirt printing. They are somewhat fragile, so I would recommend a low temperature wash and gentle cycle in the washing machine. Even better, hand wash.
> 
> The alternatives are for me to try a more expensive type of t-shirt printing (which could well give the same result and require similar care) which will cost probably £4-5 more each. The final option is embroidery. This is the most expensive of the options and would probably cost £20 each. This will however withstand washing and would probably come on a polo shirt as opposed to a regular t-shirt.
> 
> Let me know your thoughts and "vote" on whatever you prefer.



I'm perfectly happy with the current option, since all of my washing has a low temperature wash anyway. 
If the majority go for embroidery, then I'll still fork out for that


----------



## joey (Jan 19, 2010)

Embroidery = withstand the fires of mordor. But if it's only comes on a polo shirt, I don't really like that.

Tbh, I'd probably buy another one, mine is "cracking" a bit too.
Let's see what others have to say.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 19, 2010)

joey said:


> Embroidery = withstand the fires of mordor. But if it's only comes on a polo shirt, I don't really like that.
> 
> Tbh, I'd probably buy another one, mine is "cracking" a bit too.
> Let's see what others have to say.



I doubt having it embroidered onto a t-shirt would change the cost, it would just look better. Otherwise it'd be a bit like the bilbao one? You know what I mean  So you can have t-shirt if you like.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm happy with tshirt or polo. Whatever really. I think I'll just go for large size- I don't mind it being a little baggy


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm not too keen on polo shirts either. If it's possible to get it embroidered on a t-shirt, I'd definately be up for one ( I didn't exactly get if that was possible or not, but if so, my vote goes to that option).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2010)

Jason said:


> I'm not too keen on polo shirts either. If it's possible to get it embroidered on a t-shirt, I'd definately be up for one ( I didn't exactly get if that was possible or not, but if so, my vote goes to that option).



There are two types of garment. T-shirt and polo shirt. There are three ways of applying an image to said garment. Cheap printing, more expensive printing and embroidering. You can have whatever garment you desire but we must all have the same printing/embroidering method.

My only concerns for embroidering and a regular t-shirt is that the results will resemble the bilbao European Championship t-shirt. It doesn't feel very nice to wear and the patch is a bit "hard and crusty" (actually a Joey Gouly quote from when we got it ). I can provide photos if you don't know what I'm talking about. That's your choice though. The costs won't change according to the garment you want. It's more the printing/embroidering that needs to be decided on. Hope that clears it up


----------



## Jason (Jan 20, 2010)

In that case, I'll vote for expensive printing on a t-shirt. (Size L for me in any case) Thx


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi Charlie,
I love these shirts - would you be so kind as to add me to the list?

Michael Erskine: Large size

BTW: if anyone liked my "Intuitive F2L" shirt, it was a one-off printed at Signature Leisurewear here in Nottingham - they were good on the phone: I talked to sales staff and the printer who was working on my design and they both offered advice on the options for garments, design choice and durability: a big catalogue of garments http://www.signatureleisurewear.co.uk/catalogue.htm -- I was tempted to get a German flag sleeve shirt! I went for a simple tee for £15 all-in which I think is a good price for a one-off.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2010)

MichaelErskine said:


> Hi Charlie,
> I love these shirts - would you be so kind as to add me to the list?
> 
> Michael Erskine: Large size
> ...



LOL Michael you are hilarious. View the site to understand that everybody 

And yes, I shall add you to the list. You're welcome.

I think £15 is reasonable for a high quality print, but then again even the highest of quality can still lead to cracking etc. if not looked after properly. I want to avoid this happening because it will no doubt be "my fault"  I've used a few printers here in Bristol who I seem to recall offer embroidered polo-shirts for a committee I was on for £17.50 each. That included the logo, the t-shirt itself and personalised names on it. I think that is very reasonable. Tell me what you all think.


----------



## chrisness (Jan 20, 2010)

Hey,

I would definitely be in favour of embroidered polo shirts. you are no doubt aware that many of the other countries, most notably Netherlands but there are others, have embroidered polo shirts and I've always thought they look better and have more longevity than the printed tshirts given out a competitions. As far as I know, dan h was the only Brit who got one of these when they were first made. Right? Anyway, that's my vote. I'm also happy to just get a printed T if that is the consensus. 

Chris


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2010)

chrisness said:


> Hey,
> 
> I would definitely be in favour of embroidered polo shirts. you are no doubt aware that many of the other countries, most notably Netherlands but there are others, have embroidered polo shirts and I've always thought they look better and have more longevity than the printed tshirts given out a competitions. As far as I know, dan h was the only Brit who got one of these when they were first made. Right? Anyway, that's my vote. I'm also happy to just get a printed T if that is the consensus.
> 
> Chris



Yeah, they are definitely the standard in the cubing world. I believe the japanese spent like £50 or something on their WC shirts! Embroidered polo shirts are "the look" really, and every country seems to have these in Europe at least. Dan is the only one with one because he was the only UK cuber at the time. I have followed that lead though, for making our t shirts, and it's not a practical solution.


----------



## chrisness (Jan 20, 2010)

They were made by the wife of one of the Dutch cubers weren't they? (I seem to remember that's what Ron said when I asked him.) 

You seem to be relatively pro-embroidered polo shirts so far, yay!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2010)

chrisness said:


> They were made by the wife of one of the Dutch cubers weren't they? (I seem to remember that's what Ron said when I asked him.)
> 
> You seem to be relatively pro-embroidered polo shirts so far, yay!



Yeah, the mother of Alexander Ooms makes them. That's not really all that practical for us now though  I might investigate anyway, it's possible that I could arrange something for Benelux. I will probably get an embroidered polo shirt regardless of this, but I just need a majority decision from everyone else for theirs first!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 20, 2010)

I wouldn't mind paying the extra for an embroidered shirt


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 20, 2010)

Embroided polo shirt sounds good to me. In time for Benelux would be even more awesome


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 20, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> It doesn't feel very nice to wear and the patch is a bit "hard and crusty" (actually a Joey Gouly quote from when we got it ). I can provide photos if you don't know what I'm talking about.


 My old Batallion PT Tshirts had exactly this I think. You'll get runner's nipple after just a few miles.

I would definately opt for a Polo though. Embroidered.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 20, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> My old Batallion PT Tshirts had exactly this I think. You'll get runner's nipple after just a few miles.


Or after a few rounds of master magic!


----------



## Jason (Jan 21, 2010)

If we were to go for a polo shirt, what colour would it be? I'm not too fond of the light blue of Dan's UK polo shirt. I do like on the other hand the dark blue of Charlie's t-shirts. Middle blue might get a bit confusing with the french shirts.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 21, 2010)

Jason said:


> If we were to go for a polo shirt, what colour would it be? I'm not too fond of the light blue of Dan's UK polo shirt. I do like on the other hand the dark blue of Charlie's t-shirts. Middle blue might get a bit confusing with the french shirts.



Definitely navy. I don't like the blue of Dan's either. It makes me look ill and none of you would want that, would you?

It will have red and white writing etc. on it so that it shows up.


----------



## Jason (Jan 21, 2010)

Great! I'll be looking forward to getting one


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 21, 2010)

Brown or red, because apparently they suit me.

... wait, that's a stupid reason. Navy blue seems good


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes, Navy is a good colour for team UK shirts.

I still like the idea of it having a German national colours Schwarz-Rot-Gold on it though


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 21, 2010)

Fandango FTW.

On a more serious and sombre note. I think Arnaud has chosen the land of the rising sun as apposed to the land of the Ryecroft Road, Frampton Cotterell.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 21, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Fandango FTW.
> 
> On a more serious and sombre note. I think Arnaud has chosen the land of the rising sun as apposed to the land of the Ryecroft Road, Frampton Cotterell.



Very obscure comment there James but yes. Arnaud will not be joining us.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jan 21, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Fandango FTW.
> ...



Sorry, I do get these moments, mostly when I have poorly hands.

Navy blue seems good. Or just plain white lookes quite smart imo


----------

